# Przeczytana lub przeczytania?



## coloboc66

Jak jest poprawnie?
1. Książka jest przeczytana.
2. Książka jest przeczytania.
Myślę ze poprawnie jest "przeczytana", ale czytam w podręczniku, ze po -n- trzeba pisac -ia.


----------



## DaroPieczaro

Dobrze myślałeś,poprawną formą jest "Książka jest przeczytana"


----------



## Karton Realista

Przeczytania to byłaby forma dopełniacza innego imiesłowu, przeczytanie. 
Podręcznik albo się myli, albo mówi o czym innym. Zmyślona, zdenerwowana, emancypowana, można tak wymieniać dalej.


----------



## Ben Jamin

You have probably read about how to render the sound "ń" in writing. There are two ways:
using the letter "ń"
using "n"+"i". You never use a "ń" before a vowel, only "n"+"i" is used, but the pronunciation is the same.


----------



## coloboc66

A jak na kont "Książka jest tan*ia*"? Jest to poprawnie? Dla czego nie "tana"?


----------



## jasio

coloboc66 said:


> A jak na kont "Książka jest tan*ia*"? Jest to poprawnie?


Tak.



coloboc66 said:


> Dla czego nie "tana"?


Bo to jest przymiotnik, który w mianowniku brzmi "tani", a jego rdzeń kończy się na spółgloskę miękką. Natomiast "czytany" jest imiesłowem przymiotnikowym biernym, a te tworzy się dodając do rdzenia czasownika twardą końcówkę "-ny", "-ony" albo "-'ęty". 

Jeżeli jest to zbyt skomplikowane, żeby to brać na rozum, możesz też przyjąć, że "tak, bo tak".


----------



## Karton Realista

jasio said:


> Bo to jest przymiotnik, który w mianowniku brzmi "tani",


W mianowniku l.p. może brzmieć tania, tanie lub tani, słowo które podałeś różni się tylko rodzajem.



coloboc66 said:


> A jak na kont "Książka jest tan*ia*"? Jest to poprawnie? Dla czego nie "tana"?


Spójrz na to z perspektywy rosyjskiego. Czy прочитанная i дешёвая to te same części mowy? Nie. Прочитанная powstała z czasownika прочитать - dlatego jest imiesłowem. Дешёвая to przymiotnik. W polskim mają one czasem różne końcówki - imiesłowy przymiotnikowe kończą się twardo, przymiotniki różnie. Żeńskie mogą kończyć się na - a i - ia, a n jest najbardziej niewdzięczną literą, bo po niej mogą być oba (a dla porównania po w tylko - a, po p - ia, itd.)


----------



## jasio

Karton Realista said:


> W mianowniku l.p. może brzmieć tania, tanie lub tani, słowo które podałeś różni się tylko rodzajem.


Jeżeli podejrzewasz, że zapomniałem o istnieniu rodzaju żeńskiego i nijakiego w języku ojczystym, to śpieszę poinformować, że zależało mi na formie możliwie najprostszej i mającej inną formę, niż zaprezentowana w pytaniu OP, a przy tym umożliwiającej w klarowny sposób zilustrowanie mojej myśli..


----------



## Karton Realista

Ale musisz przyznać, że obie formy o których mówisz są w mianowniku, a z twojego wpisu to raczej nie wynika, a wręcz na odwrót. Napisałeś, że tani jest mianownikiem od tania, podczas gdy oba są mianownikami, tylko o innym rodzaju, i o to mi chodziło.


----------



## coloboc66

Oni sa przeczytani.
One sa przeczytane.
Tak?


----------



## DaroPieczaro

Pierwsze zdanie nie ma żadnego przełożenia na rzeczywistą mowę,ale jeżeli rozpatrujemy te przypadki tylko w kwestii poprawności wykorzystania zasad pisowni,to owszem oba zdania są poprawne.


----------



## jasio

coloboc66 said:


> Oni sa przeczytani.
> One sa przeczytane.
> Tak?


Jeśli chodzi o formę imiesłowu, to tak.

Jednak w języku polskim - w przeciwieństwie do rosyjskiego - w liczbie mnogiej są dwa rodzaje gramatyczne:

męskoosobowy - obejmujący odnoszące się do osób rzeczowniki, które w liczbie pojedynczej są rodzaju męskiego (mężczyźni, dyrektorzy, żołnierze, kapłani, policjanci, chłopcy, synowie, bogowie, premierzy, ministrowie, ludzie, sąsiedzi)

niemęskoosobowy - obejmujący wszystkie pozostałe rzeczowniki, niezależnie od ich rodzaju gramatycznego w liczbie pojedynczej (kobiety, dziewczyny, dzieci, stołki, okna, psy, koty, stułbie, gwoździe itd)
Z oczywistych przyczyn wszystko, co da się przeczytać (książki, gazety, przepisy, artykuły, piosenki, powieści, wiersze, nowele) w liczbie mnogiej ma rodzaj niemęskoosobowy. Nawet, gdyby potraktować czytanie w znaczeniu przenośnym ("przeczytał go, jak książkę" - czyli rozumie kogoś i jego intencje na wylot), to i tak raczej nie sformułowałbym zdania w stronie biernej. A gdyby nawet, to raczej powiedziałbym "został przeczytany, jak książka", a nie "jest przeczytany".


----------



## caratyhin2016

Książka jest przeczytana... Przynajmniej ja tak myślę


----------



## Ben Jamin

caratyhin2016 said:


> Książka jest przeczytana... Przynajmniej ja tak myślę


I masz rację. Można natomiast powiedzieć : "Książka jest do przeczytania." (*przeczytanie* - rzeczownik odsłowny ("odczasownikowy").


----------



## Karton Realista

malitopl said:


> książka jest do przeczytania - też poprawna


That is an entirely different sentence. It means "the book is readable/one can read it"
Or that it is obligatory to read it.


----------



## Michael de Posnania

DaroPieczaro said:


> {"Oni sa przeczytani."}
> Pierwsze zdanie nie ma żadnego przełożenia na rzeczywistą mowę,ale jeżeli rozpatrujemy te przypadki tylko w kwestii poprawności wykorzystania zasad pisowni,to owszem oba zdania są poprawne.


No tak, z tym przedrostkiem nie ma przełożenia na praktyczną rzeczywistość. Ale końcówka może się przydać, gdy Coloboc66 będzie chciał powiedzieć np. "Oni są oczytani".


----------



## tom877

No cieżka sprawa. Bo jak książka nie ma danej cechy, tylko to jest jakby od czynności i to biernej jeszcze: książka jest przeczytaNA, położoNA, ObejrzaNA (ale  przez kogoś). A jak jest TaNIA - to jest jej jakby cecha. To książka jest tania sama w sobie.


----------



## jasio

tom877 said:


> No cieżka sprawa. Bo jak książka nie ma danej cechy, tylko to jest jakby od czynności i to biernej jeszcze: książka jest przeczytaNA, położoNA, ObejrzaNA (ale  przez kogoś). A jak jest TaNIA - to jest jej jakby cecha. To książka jest tania sama w sobie.


Twoje odróżnienie imiesłowu przymiotnikowego biernego od przymiotnika jest wprawdzie prawidłowe, ale dywagacje na temat końcówek są już zbyt daleko idące. O ile bowiem liczba końcówek imiesłowów w języku polskim jest dość niewielka i są to rzeczywiście wyłącznie końcówki twarde, o tyle przymiotniki mają kilkadziesiąt różnych końcówek, zarówno miękkich, jak i twardych. Żeby daleko nie szukać: _czerwony_, _zielony_, _czarny_.


----------



## marco_2

jasio said:


> O ile bowiem liczba końcówek imiesłowów w języku polskim jest dość niewielka i są to rzeczywiście wyłącznie końcówki twarde, o tyle przymiotniki mają kilkadziesiąt różnych końcówek, zarówno miękkich, jak i twardych. Żeby daleko nie szukać: _czerwony_, _zielony_, _czarny_.



No, te trzy przymiotniki to akurat mają taką samą końcówkę .


----------



## jasio

marco_2 said:


> No, te trzy przymiotniki to akurat mają taką samą końcówkę .


No, to zastanówmy się, dlaczego wybrałem akurat te trzy... może po prostu nie zauważyłem, że mają tę samą końcówkę?  A może chciałem wzmocnić kontrę do twierdzenia @tom877 i pokazać, dlaczego jego / jej (TBC) wnioskowanie na podstawie samej tylko twardości końcówki jest błędne. The choice is yours.


----------

